# Smith Property Management - contact details



## FTB1975 (1 Jul 2009)

Hi Folks,
Anyone know if this crowd have a different phone number to 01-8255432. I'm having no luck trying to contact them and I need to speak to someone in there urgently!
It sounds as if they're phone is disconnected and their web-site is down as well.
Thanks
FTB1975


----------



## shesells (1 Jul 2009)

You've two digits in the wrong order it's 8255423


----------



## amtc (1 Jul 2009)

I find they respond best via email


----------



## FTB1975 (1 Jul 2009)

Hi,
Yeah I spotted my typo after I posted it I've actually been ringing the right number and I can't get through. The number sounds like it's been disconnected.
I had no problem getting through to them last week


----------



## shesells (1 Jul 2009)

Have you tried their out of hours number? it's 4133048

I find I only get email responses in the late afternoon.

Edit: Tried their main switch number in the afternoon and got through no problem. Sorry I couldn't post this sooner.


----------



## Jellybaby (6 Oct 2009)

Hi, does anyone have email address for this company.


----------

